

EVE Online: Premeditated Murder - outworlder
http://themittani.com/features/first-degree-awox-premeditated-murder?page=0%2C0

======
lmm
It'd be nice to have an explanation that covered the jargon for a beginner.
E.g. why don't BDCI losses count? What even is a BDCI?

